# Rocked out a B6 S4



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

Recent customer at the shop, thought I'd share the pics,
-Mason Tech Suspension kit (bilstien shocks with aerosport bags up front and air house 2's in the rear)
-Auto Pilot Mngt. (5 Gal. Tank, 380 compressor etc...)
Enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















































How it came in....
































































How it left....
































































All up
















Thanks to Talon for taking pics of the whole deal, appreciate it man, I was just way too.....done with the day to be motivated to take pics








I will maybe get some more close ups of the suspension when Jamie (owner of the S4) comes back in for some Steel Braided Lead Lines soon.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Rocked out a B6 S4 (JB_1152)*

nice work...lookin good...How come you didnt wash it for him? lol


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Rocked out a B6 S4 (diive4sho)*

nice to see another audi get done, but is this all the way down?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Rocked out a B6 S4 (Grig85)*

I believe so, I wasn't taking the pic or lookin at gauges or anything. 
But yes the kit does have potential to go much lower. I think it is up to the owner what he wants to do. If need be, we can't get it that last 1.5" no problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Rocked out a B6 S4 (JB_1152)*

Looks good man. It's interesting to see that Mason-Tech's mounts are pretty much identical to mine...

_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_If need be, we can't get it that last 1.5" no problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

AT LEAST. Trim that tubing on the top of the front bag mounts, it only needs to be around 1.75 inches tall to clear the control arm bolts.
Just keep in mind that you'll be sacrificing some highness to go that low since the Aerosports don't really have a lot of lift. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

That is exactly what I want for a next car, I'd just want the Avant... this will look dope washed up with some wheels.. nice work


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_That is exactly what I want for a next car

Buy mine!








http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html
[/shameless plug]



_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 8:21 AM 2-6-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Buy mine!








http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html
[/shameless plug]
_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 8:21 AM 2-6-2009_

That is a well done ad


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

This was a straight forward install, definitely room to go lower, we will be working on that soon. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_That is exactly what I want for a next car, I'd just want the Avant... this will look dope washed up with some wheels.. nice work

I know he was looking at HRE's and Iforged. Should be pretty sick with some new wheels, a little lower, and a nice wash.
Jamie, looking good!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

that **** needs to come down up front... WAY DOWN... 
We need more pics of the rest of the setup out back!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

sits same as that madrussian's audi, whatever happened to him. I remember he was saying something about getting it lower up front, but I dont know if he managed to.


----------



## Stanky Turbo (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

um PIMP. soo jelous, jamie and i were just dumpin it at stop lights all night. solid work John and Talon solid work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Stanky Turbo at 11:10 AM 2-6-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

If he trims the top mount like I suggested, he'll get pretty close to where I'm at.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I think we are about the same Darrick


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

Dope shiz....made me so jealous when it dropped the first time after the instal. I'm sure Jamie will be down to get those top mounts modified so he can go lower in front


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Buy mine!








http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html
[/shameless plug]
_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 8:21 AM 2-6-2009_



_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That is a well done ad









i gotta agree with Kevin. that ad was f*kin' hilarious...

_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_"Thanks for looking, and remember: money doesn't buy happiness. But wouldn't you rather cry in this Audi than a Kia?"

F*kin Poetry!!!!!











_Modified by PuToA4 at 5:56 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

Seriously that ad is best of craigslist quality...


----------



## Kande12V (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (rcworks216)*

dude that looks so sick!!! wish i could have stopped down that day...
Did he decided yet if he's gonna go lower in the front?
Rcworks....dude take it up over IM, email whatever, but don't hijack this thread with your small RC car motor problems


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Kande12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kande12V* »_dude that looks so sick!!! wish i could have stopped down that day...
Did he decided yet if he's gonna go lower in the front?
Rcworks....dude take it up over IM, email whatever, but don't hijack this thread with your small RC car motor problems

I lol'd when I saw 4 posts in the row


----------



## Stanky Turbo (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (Kande12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kande12V* »_dude that looks so sick!!! wish i could have stopped down that day...
Did he decided yet if he's gonna go lower in the front?
Rcworks....dude take it up over IM, email whatever, but don't hijack this thread with your small RC car motor problems

Hes going lower this week. Things gonna be NASTY LOW. hes also lookin at getting some Champions in the near future..Eurowerks is gonna be stacked.


----------



## Kande12V (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (Stanky Turbo)*

awesome, cannot wait to see this thing lower......cars gonna look ridiculous with champions


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Stanky Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stanky Turbo* »_Things gonna be NASTY LOW.

I'll still be lower.


----------



## Stanky Turbo (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

obviously..its in your name


----------



## Peetah05 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (Stanky Turbo)*

So Sick!! Wish Jamie had an account but it's sweet to be friends with the owner of the first bagged b6 s4 in the us. Nice work further!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

^^^further wins, hopefully we can be the first shop to do a b5 s4 too...


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (gunch)*

did u get the bag yard shocks custom made to a certain length or u just got what they had. i feel the front should go lower. looks dope though


----------



## Stanky Turbo (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_^^^further wins, hopefully we can be the first shop to do a b5 s4 too...

Do it up son! Its only air ride how hard can it be?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (P Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_did u get the bag yard shocks custom made to a certain length or u just got what they had. i feel the front should go lower. looks dope though

ITs a mason tech kit, not bagyards.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Stanky Turbo)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Def need to get that front lower.. How bout some wheel inspiration for ya









mmmm mmm HRE's 




Just saw a set of these for sale..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4055629
and some hot mercs on a B6 that would look insane on air


----------



## Clark Griswold (Feb 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*









That would look soo damn good. That makes me wish I had a B6.
So Jeff how long till you get bags on your new addition?







This is Saige from Eurowerks BTW


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Clark Griswold)*








Ha ha I dunno


----------



## Clark Griswold (Feb 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I give it 6 months...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Clark Griswold)*


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Clark Griswold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clark Griswold* »_










thats my boys car. its actually for sale
and that black avant= sex


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*

so someone told me to post up the pics i got on saturday..


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

now thats more like it







did you guys measure it?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_now thats more like it







did you guys measure it?

x2


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

now just get those champions on it and it will be very proper.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

So proper now


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Money!


----------



## Stanky Turbo (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The Prime Ministah)*

shoulda seen it after he cleaned it. speechless


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stanky Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stanky Turbo* »_shoulda seen it after he cleaned it. speechless 


Yes yes yes indeed. Here are few pics i snapped tonight after a good old wash. enjoy. I know i did

















































































_Modified by bbkid43 at 8:24 PM 2-15-2009_


----------



## Stanky Turbo (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bbkid43)*








Mother of God.


----------



## durrmcdanks (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Stanky Turbo)*

Thanks for taking the photos, looks good


----------



## Stanky Turbo (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (durrmcdanks)*

finally you get a name. haha


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stanky Turbo)*

Muuuuch better.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lower it...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

you need to buy some more front low


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_now just get those champions on it and it will be very proper.

i dont know, i think i might have talked him into something else


----------



## durrmcdanks (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tattoo24v)*

yeah, it defiantly got me thinking HRE when i saw that picture at further haha


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (durrmcdanks)*

HRE"s would be nutts!!!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

car looks insaneeeee!!!
idk about those hres though, there's too many people rocking those and the replica


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

looks so sick, and i think those hre's are the sh*t. one of my favorite wheels
and thanks mike for posting those


----------



## wappynoots (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (gunch)*

car looks awesome.









someone please post more pics of that black avant please or link me to more information about it!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tattoo24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo24v* »_
i dont know, i think i might have talked him into something else

















is this a real car or a p-chop?
i love it it's insane
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
is this a real car or a p-chop?
i love it it's insane
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Chop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Chop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but that car was vinyl wrapped and this is totally legit


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eurotrsh)*

It's a combo of chop/real car. The vinyl-wrapped RS4 is real, but the picture has been "massaged" to make the car extra badass.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

my god thats sweet


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Could I get a pic of the trunk? I'm seriously thinking about hanging my tank like that.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

my god that wagon is retarded.
my next car "once" I win the lottery. come on powerball


----------



## joelzzzy (Dec 17, 2008)

looks good G-man. i want to see it in person.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_ I'm seriously thinking about hanging my tank like that.

I did it once in an old car of mine, I dont have any pics of it though.
I didnt have a camera in 2001








I had it color matched to mah car and used carraige bolts to mount it.
looks awesome though, i love the way it turns out


----------



## wappynoots (Jan 11, 2008)

can anyone link me to more pics of the rs4


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Rocked out a B6 S4 (JB_1152)*

Didnt know mason tech makes a kit for a b6 s4. More info on the build please! Wanna bag my b6 s4 avant asap!


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm liking the way the car is looking.


----------



## gilotin661 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
is this a real car or a p-chop?
i love it it's insane
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


so what have been chopped?


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tattoo24v)*

Very nice


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

awesome


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tattoo24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo24v* »_
i dont know, i think i might have talked him into something else

















I think I just soiled myself.... yep. OMFG THATS A HOT CAR, slightly chopped or not.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*

how do you go about getting the fronts lower? or do you just get lower offsets in the rear to make the wheel not tuck so much?
it looks great, and i wish i had a b6 s4, but the way the rear tucks so much and the front doesn't definitely needs to be worked on 














tho your car is f-ing sick!


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_



damn


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

WHERE ARE THE ****INGNEWWHEELS!?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DownandOutAudi (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*

figured i would update this thread a bit.... the owner of the car picked out some wheels and the car finally is starting to come together. took some pics a few weeks ago. enjoy


----------



## Todeshandler (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DownandOutAudi)*

poor wheel choice but looks better than stock. front go any lower?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Todeshandler)*

definitely better than before for sure!


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

Damn..... bagged audi's are where its at.

Now if i could talk my girlfriend into voiding that warranty and going air on her S5, lol


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

a bagged s5 would be tits! I love audi's bagged out. I still think that the front on that s4 has to come down more tho...


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Looks fantabulous!!!


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, killin it hard.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DownandOutAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DownandOutAudi* »_









looks absolutely fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sits exactly where it should be IMO.


----------

